# Jockey Club Ownership and Booking



## Tamaradarann (Sep 29, 2016)

We attended a timeshare presentation at the Jockey Club yesterday.  It was the most unusual one we ever attended.  They were not selling a traditional timeshare week or points.  We would be getting 5000 Sapphire points annually as well as RCI membership for unlimited extra vacations and last calls.  The 5000 Sapphire points would get us 1 week in any size unit anywhere in the world.  However, the 5000 Sapphire points could only be used in the LAST 30 DAYS before check-in.  Yes, that was the deal.  Therefore, all the good availability would already be taken.  This was equivalent to booking during the severe point reduction sales that RCI offers in the last 30 days.  During that period one can book a resort for 7500 RCI points that at 10 months out would be say 75,000 RCI points.  Therefore, your ownership would be worth about 1/10th of the worth of a traditional points ownership in RCI.  

Does anyone know anything about this system?  Does anyone know what Sapphire is doing with the Jockey Club weeks during the first 11 months of the year in which an owner can't book a unit there since you can only book 30 days out with your 5000 sapphire points?


----------



## jancpa (Sep 29, 2016)

Just curious.  What was the price of this "take what's available" program?


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 29, 2016)

Many timeshares have something written in where the developer can take unused weeks some small period before check in (ie 30/45/60 days). Is it possible this is a membership where you're paying them to use the weeks they're getting for free from owners not booking them?

Doesn't sound like much of a deal at any price...


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 29, 2016)

*Price of Jockey Club Last 30 Day Ownership*



jancpa said:


> Just curious.  What was the price of this "take what's available" program?



The Price starts out as 10K for a 45 year right to use.  They go down 9K if you buy today.  Then they say that they will go down to 6K for the 45 year right to use.  However,  then they say that if you pay 9K you get perpetual ownership.  By the way the annual fee is $250/year at this time, they don't call it maintenance since from what I could ascertain you weren't really getting a regular timeshare ownership, you were getting a whats left timeshare ownership.  However, who know if the annual fee will go up next year!


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2016)

This is just another twist on the old "vacation club" scam. All they're doing is promising access to surplus inventory. What's really bad about this scam is you're the absolute last in line to pick thru the leftovers. That means you'll get the poorest choice of available dates, poorest choice in quality for resorts and poorest choice in available locations. 

The really sad part is the price. A few years ago I fell for a similar program without the limitation on when we could requests a vacation. At the time I got skunked out of $2,000. We NEVER were able to book an acceptable vacation thru this "vacation club". The only good thing about it was all we had to do was stop paying our membership fee's and our membership was cancelled. 

Oh sure they made big promises of being able to book the lowest airfare, lowest cruise prices et.... Those are empty promises as they find the same prices you'll find doing on internet search. 

It's a scam.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Sep 30, 2016)

*Old Vacation Club Scam*



dougp26364 said:


> This is just another twist on the old "vacation club" scam. All they're doing is promising access to surplus inventory. What's really bad about this scam is you're the absolute last in line to pick thru the leftovers. That means you'll get the poorest choice of available dates, poorest choice in quality for resorts and poorest choice in available locations.
> 
> The really sad part is the price. A few years ago I fell for a similar program without the limitation on when we could requests a vacation. At the time I got skunked out of $2,000. We NEVER were able to book an acceptable vacation thru this "vacation club". The only good thing about it was all we had to do was stop paying our membership fee's and our membership was cancelled.
> 
> ...



I agree with your thinking on this, however, let me clear up one point.  The  less than 30 day restriction is ONLY the use of your 5000 Sapphire Points.  There is no limitation on the extra vacation portion just as a regular RCI membership.  It is what you supposedly own that is restricted to the leftovers.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 30, 2016)

Tamaradarann said:


> I agree with your thinking on this, however, let me clear up one point.  The  less than 30 day restriction is ONLY the use of your 5000 Sapphire Points.  There is no limitation on the extra vacation portion just as a regular RCI membership.  It is what you supposedly own that is restricted to the leftovers.



It's just another twist on an old con game. You own nothing and they provide nothing you can't get easier/cheaper by being either an RCI or I.I. member and renting weeks direct.......without paying $10,000, $9,000 or $6,000 up front.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 1, 2016)

*Some Scam from Timeshare Sales People*



dougp26364 said:


> It's just another twist on an old con game. You own nothing and they provide nothing you can't get easier/cheaper by being either an RCI or I.I. member and renting weeks direct.......without paying $10,000, $9,000 or $6,000 up front.



I agree that this is another twist on the old con game.  I brought this incident up to help others who may attend this presentation from falling victim to the scam.  Here is some additional details on what the scam entails.  In writing they show you what the rules are for the use of the 5000 Sapphire Points.  It say 30 days or less booking period.  In writing.  However, the sales person states and the manager confirms that it only says that you may use it in the last 30 days, not that you must use it in the last 30 days.  We weren't falling for this scam.  Before we left we asked the closing statement person about eh 30 day restriction, and he confirmed that what was in writing was the rule, not what the sales person and the manager said.


----------



## Restrain (Nov 24, 2016)

I am an OWNER at Jockey Club, not a member of the vacation club.  You can buy a week for far less and be an owner of JC, not a member of that club.  Go out on Ebay and you can find both owned weeks and the club stuff.  You will be dumping money down the drain with the club.  Now, we love JC, owned before they built the Cosmo.  The units owned by the club are weeks picked up by the club owner off Ebay and out of foreclosure.  You can do the same, be a member of Platinum and RCI.  We recently used a JC week to stay in St Maartin on the beach.  You can't be assured of that sort of trade with the vacation club.  

Just be aware


----------

